# *UPDATE* Guesses would be appreciated. 11 week and 12 week scan pictures.



## shannonleigh

Thank you in advance :hugs:

https://i61.tinypic.com/2z3t9is.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/a44l5f.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/2508swl.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/2upqlgi.jpg


----------



## lesh07

Def little girl. Straight nub. xx


----------



## shannonleigh

Thank you:') anyone else?x


----------



## Julesillini8

I guess girl, looks like my girls' US at that time... :)


----------



## McStars

Girl!


----------



## whigfield

Girl! :D


----------



## shannonleigh

Thank you!!:) how exciting xx


----------



## foxiechick1

Defo girl! X


----------



## Unexpected212

The first picture I thought boy but all the others look really girly. I'd say girl.


----------



## shannonleigh

Thank you!xx


----------



## shannonleigh

Anyone else?:)


----------



## pinkpassion

Most definitely a little girl!!! :)


----------



## NatalieJo

Girl!!! :)


----------



## StaceyKor

I agree, girly nub x


----------



## shannonleigh

Thanks Ladies!!:')x


----------



## shannonleigh

anymore guesses?x


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink: fo sho! :flower:


----------



## baileybubs

I think girl too


----------



## shannonleigh

thanks ladies xx
i find out in 2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## noodles5

Hi i agree with the other girly nub for sure xx good luck


----------



## shannonleigh

Thank you x


----------



## shannonleigh

UPDATE. It's a boy and I'm so shocked but over the moon, I know most of you ladies said girl and only a few guessed boy. Here's some pictures. X

https://i58.tinypic.com/1z70oyr.jpg

https://i61.tinypic.com/2d0f34i.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/6xq4b7.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/2dhxj4g.jpg

xx


----------



## MrsSasha

congrats with boy!!! So.............. Am I having boy too then???????? Only few said a boy to me and scan looks like yours ..............


----------



## shannonleigh

MrsSasha- you well and truly could be! What are you hoping for and when do you find out?x


----------



## MrsSasha

shannonleigh said:


> MrsSasha- you well and truly could be! What are you hoping for and when do you find out?x

I didnt mind, but when everyone says its a girl, I was expecting girl more then a boy. I have a little boy already. Husband wants a girl...


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...e-boy-scans-12wks-6days-till-we-find-out.html

look, does it look like yours? I think yes :blush:

we were planning our pregnancy, so we find it out 10 days after conception :D now 6 more days and we will know the genger


----------



## shannonleigh

I just looked and it does look very similar to mine! Let me know when you find out but I think boy, who knows though!x


----------



## J.Entwistle

Congratulations, welcome to team blue! Boys are awesome! X


----------

